
Piratebay.org Sold for $50k at Auction - caution
https://torrentfreak.com/piratebay-org-sold-for-50000-at-auction-thepiratebay-com-up-next-200916/
======
sli
This article keeps using piratebay.org and thepiratebay.org interchangeably
despite the fact that only the former was sold. The latter still points to TPB
and was not sold.

------
sfusato
Kinda related, both thepiratebay.com and thepiratebay.net are in "Pending
Delete" status and should drop later today. There's still time to put in a
backorder:
[http://www.namejet.com/Pages/Auctions/BrowseDomains.aspx?ter...](http://www.namejet.com/Pages/Auctions/BrowseDomains.aspx?term=thepiratebay.com)

